# My version of the Harbor Freight dust collector



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i just dont get the hf dc guys that spend so much time and energy,and money to make a crappy dc do what they need.just spend the money and get what you need right from the start.stop wasting time and money !!!


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

I can understand it, a lot of us don't have the cash to drop $2k or more on a great machine right away but at the same time don't want to breath in all of the dust. The Harbor Freight platform gives people the ability to jump in at $200 and then as money become available they can make it better.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> i just dont get the hf dc guys that spend so much time and energy,and money to make a crappy dc do what they need.just spend the money and get what you need right from the start.stop wasting time and money !!!
> 
> - pottz


What my brother is trying to say- the infamous HF dust collection has been updated and tested some years ago- today there are plenty of options for a cost-effective dust collection- should you want Stumpy Nubbs years ago did this type of stuff with calculation. Today he has gone commercial. Otherwise, if you are happy with this- GREAT


----------



## aehrhar2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Do you guys have a suggestion on just a better quality motor/impeller setup I can install in the attic in order to utilize everything else?


----------



## TheSnekkerShow (Feb 1, 2020)

Looks like a pretty nice setup. I upgraded a HF dust collector three years ago for around $500 total, including the dust collector. Most of the added expense was for a .5 micron Wynn filter, which I don't think you'll find on any other systems close to that price range. Especially for hobby woodworkers, every tool purchase is instead of another tool purchase.

I never upgraded the impeller, but I've heard of good results. Which one did you get?


----------



## chuckin (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this.I need another unit but don't have the cash to drop for a complete one.I think I will get one and work my way too this.
And since I am on a budget.I do understand.Thanks Again.


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this! Side note: I guess we're all over the "risk" of PVC and sparks. I am-but I do remember how hot a topic that was for a while!

I'm using my Harbor Freight dust collector for probably my eighth+ year as a hobbyist-and have no complaints at all. I probably don't know what I'm missing with other systems, but this one just seems to do the job. Glad I didn't spend more money on something more expensive! I think I'll buy another one if/when this one burns up!


----------

